# Vito frying oil filter



## mr. cook (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying such a filter system 'cause we're using a lot of frying oil. Oil is expensive and they say you could save about 50% of your oil with Vito. Does anybody has experience with this filter system? Would you buy it again?


----------



## germanchef77 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've bought my Vito 3 years ago and I definitely would buy it again. It reduced our oil cost noticeable and the quality of our fried food became better, too. Pretty neat machine


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

This is only my opinion having used all different kinds. They are ok ,but I feel is not worth the $. using a chinoise and cheesecloth works just as well. By the time you set the filter up ,take it apart and clean it and providing it does not clog up it does not pay. You may say straining by hand is dangerous but so is straining by machine. unless you have multible fryers and are like a KFC I do not believe it worth it. Also water filter contained fryers are no good don't even bother.:chef:


----------



## germanchef77 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have bought my Vito 3 years ago and I would buy it definitely again. It saves much oil and money for us and the quality of our fried food is better now, too. Pretty neat machine 

//Edit: Sorry I thought my first post had not been sent completely...


----------

